# Boo Books releases THE ELECTRIC on pre-order



## Alex Davis (May 24, 2014)

BOO BOOKS' THE ELECTRIC NOW AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER

Derby-based publisher has just made its forthcoming release, The Electric, available for pre-order. The debut novel from Warwickshire based author Andrew David Barker is a stunning ghost story and coming of age tale, and will be released in a very special limited edition hardback, with illustrations throughout from local artist Patricia McHugh.

The story takes place at The Electric, a cinema like no other. There, the spirits of Hollywood's greatest stars enjoy their final turn on celluloid, watched eagerly by an audience of ghosts. When Sam Crowhurst stumbles across this terrible and beautiful secret, his life will be irrevocably changed. As the friendly and the dangerous among the dead gather around him, the last days of summer will see him discovering more about life – and the afterlife – than he ever expected.

The Electric will be limited to a run of 150 hardback copies, making this very special novel a coveted item for readers and collectors, and pre-orders are expected to be extremely popular prior to the book's official release on June 5th.

Alex Davis, editor and publisher at Boo Books, said: 'The moment I started reading The Electric I felt that it was a special novel, and one well worthy of this kind of special edition. The limited edition hardback is going to be a beautiful book to own as well as to read.'

Author Andrew David Barker said: 'I'm very proud of this edition of The Electric, and proud that Boo Books are a Derby-based independent publishers. I was born and raised in Derby and a fictionalised version of my hometown runs through the novel, so it seems very fitting to me that a Derby publishing house is the book's first home.'

For more information on The Electric, including how to pre-order, visit Pre-orders | Boo Books or email boobooks@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## ratsy (May 26, 2014)

This sounds quite good Alex. Will this be for sale on Amazon.ca do you think once the paperback is printed?


----------



## Alex Davis (May 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot - unfortunately all we're doing for this one is the limited edition hardback, but if you fancied getting hold of a copy I could figure out the postage cost to Canada and let you know?


----------



## Alex Davis (May 31, 2014)

*The Electric Book Launch, QUAD, Derby*

BOO BOOKS LAUNCHES LATEST RELEASE, THE ELECTRIC, AT QUAD

Derby-based publisher Boo Books will be launching their latest title, The Electric, at QUAD in Derby on Thursday 5th June. Written by Derby-born author Andrew David Barker, and illustrated by local artist Patricia McHugh, The Electric is a superb special edition hardback limited to 150 copies.

The story takes place at The Electric, a cinema like no other. There, the spirits of Hollywood's greatest stars enjoy their final turn on celluloid, watched eagerly by an audience of ghosts. When Sam Crowhurst stumbles across this terrible and beautiful secret, his life will be irrevocably changed. As the friendly and the dangerous among the dead gather around him, the last days of summer will see him discovering more about life – and the afterlife – than he ever expected.

The launch itself will see author Andrew David Barker reading from the book, as well as having an interview and Q+A session with Boo Books' editor and publisher Alex Davis. The night will also present the first chance to buy The Electric, with launch attendees getting £3 off the usual price of £20.

Boo Books' Alex Davis said: 'I've been waiting a long time to release The Electric – the special edition has been about a year in the making – and the final product is going to be absolutely stunning, something fitting to what is an incredible novel. I can't wait for launch night, or to put the book on my bookshelf for the first time!'

Author Andrew David Barker said: 'Cannot wait to launch this special edition hardback of my novel 'The Electric' from Boo Books at Quad. Derby is my hometown and therefore it means a lot to have my book unveiled there.'

Tickets to the launch of The Electric are £3, which is later redeemable from the cost of a copy of The Electric. The event runs at QUAD on Thursday 5th June at 7pm, closing around 8:30pm. To book your place, visit Derby QUAD or call QUAD Box Office on 01332 290606. If you'd like more information on the event, email boobooks@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 5, 2014)

Interesting premise. As a lover of old films and ghost stories, you got my attention - so I've taken a gamble and ordered a copy.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 10, 2014)

Got my copy yesterday. It'll be a while before I get around to reading it but just wanted to say that I'm pleased with the physical quality of the book(and very nice illustrations)


----------

